# Opening Day Depth Chart



## BullFan16 (Jun 2, 2003)

So from what u know and from what direction this team is goin....what are your thoughts of what the depth chart will be opening day.....howard will be there 1st pick if okafor is gone...


----------



## nyksju (Feb 11, 2003)

it all depends on the free agent pick ups. this is what i would like to see:

sign troy hudson for 3 years 10 mil
sign jamal crawford for 3 years 16 mil

lineup:
hudson
crawford
wallace
okafur
white


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I could see Jamal Crawford going to Charlotte, I'll even predict that he will. However, I don't think that Troy Hudson will want to go to an expansion team.

PG: Jamal Crawford...J.R. Bremer
SG: Gerald Wallace...Richie Frahm...Bernard Robinson
SF: Jason Kapono...Theron Smith
PF: Emeka Okafor...Marcus Fizer...Brandon Hunter
C: Jahidi White...Predrag Drobnjak

Crawford would be the creator, finding his teammates open shots. Gerald Wallace would be constantly cutting all over the court. Jason Kapono would be camped out on the perimeter, waiting for open looks. Emeka Okafor would be the banger inside, and the best post-up player on the team. Jahidi White would be there for rebounding and defensive purposes only. It's really not that bad of a lineup for a first-year expansion team.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i think charlotte ends up with troy hudson, he is looking for a team where he can just gun.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

His first choice is Minnesota, and after they were in the position to make a run for a finala appeaence, I think he would hate to start all over again.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2004)

I don't really care. I just want to see them play and buy And they're ea jersey. I mean, I'm 45 minutes away from the stadium right now and live 2 and a half hours away from it while at home so, I'm gonna be the one havin' all the fun! And they're jerseys better be good!


----------

